# Hello - and advice on vans for dog walkers?



## sussexdogwalker

Just wanted to say hello - I'm new to the forum!

I wanted to ask for a bit of advice.....

We're thinking of setting up a dog walking business and we're having trouble finding the right van..... It's so hard to know where to start!

Should you buy new, or lease? And are there any LPG vans out there?
Where do you get the cages from? And how many should you expect to put in a standard van?

Thank you so much in advance for any help offered!

Linda


----------



## Dogless

Look at ex-police dog vans perhaps, come equipped with good quality cages too.


----------



## Guest

All the local dog walkers in my area have normal small type vans with no cages in them. The vans we use at work (dog day care) are transit style vans and we had the cages purpose built to fit in, with various sizes for different dogs. There may be legal requirements in your area (there isn't in mine) so look into that first. Also, it was a dog warden that provided my boss with the info about where to get cages as well - so maybe make contact with your local dog warden?!?


----------



## Shalize

You can never go wrong with a transit van. Mick Tozer makes cages to measure and is in Cannock, Birmingham. Well worth one trip - good quality and good prices. Look at agility.net too they often have cages and vans up for sale.


----------

